# Long Term Visa For Widow Mother



## SmartPhone

Hello All,

Can I apply for VISA for bringing my widow mother to Germany for a long term stay provided I have an above average salary and Temporary resident permit in Germany?

If possible, which VISA category I should apply and is it very difficult to get VISA approved?

By doing a short research in internet what I came to know is that its near to impossible! Is my understanding correct? Are there any other options?

Thanks!


----------



## ALKB

SmartPhone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can I apply for VISA for bringing my widow mother to Germany for a long term stay provided I have an above average salary and Temporary resident permit in Germany?
> 
> If possible, which VISA category I should apply and is it very difficult to get VISA approved?
> 
> By doing a short research in internet what I came to know is that its near to impossible! Is my understanding correct? Are there any other options?
> 
> Thanks!


What is your immigration status in Germany?

If you are not a German national or on indefinite leave, I am not aware of any visa that would allow her to stay more than 90 days in 180.


----------



## SmartPhone

ALKB said:


> What is your immigration status in Germany?
> 
> If you are not a German national or on indefinite leave, I am not aware of any visa that would allow her to stay more than 90 days in 180.


I am just collecting information.
If moving to Germany I will move on Highly Skilled Labour / Employment VISA.

In that case will I be eligible to take my mother along with me?

_visa that would allow her to stay more than 90 days in 180_
You mean I can apply for Tourist VISA for her every 6 months?

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB

SmartPhone said:


> I am just collecting information.
> If moving to Germany I will move on Highly Skilled Labour / Employment VISA.
> 
> In that case will I be eligible to take my mother along with me?
> 
> _visa that would allow her to stay more than 90 days in 180_
> You mean I can apply for Tourist VISA for her every 6 months?
> 
> Thanks.


You can certainly try. Whether a visit visa will be granted continuously every six month is another matter.

Will you qualify for BlueCard?

Is there any specific reason why you have to bring your mother along?


----------



## SmartPhone

ALKB said:


> You can certainly try. Whether a visit visa will be granted continuously every six month is another matter.
> 
> Will you qualify for BlueCard?
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you have to bring your mother along?


Yes..I will quality for Bluecard.
Mother will be alone in India so I want to take her along with me. Also she is dependent on me.

Visit visa will be issued only for 3 months max in a year it seems. Can I apply for Family Reunion Visa?

Thanks!


----------



## *Sunshine*

It is next to impossible for a non-EU citizen to sponsor a parent to move with them to Germany. If you were an EU citizen, it would be possible under certain circumstances.


----------



## ALKB

SmartPhone said:


> Yes..I will quality for Bluecard.
> Mother will be alone in India so I want to take her along with me. Also she is dependent on me.
> 
> Visit visa will be issued only for 3 months max in a year it seems. Can I apply for Family Reunion Visa?
> 
> Thanks!


Difficult.

With BlueCard she won't have to prove German language skills, at least.

Talk to the German Embassy and describe your exact situation. You might have to prove "undue hardship", like having a disability, needing constant care, etc. I think it would be an application outside the rules.

You might have trouble getting health insurance for her, as a parent she won't qualify for free family insurance.

It could be a better idea not to relocate or to only apply for jobs in countries that allow parents as dependents?


----------



## *Sunshine*

The criteria for undue hardship under 32 Abs 2 AufenthG is extremely high and almost impossible to meet. It is not sufficient that she is a widow and wants to accompany her son.

Furthermore, health insurance in the Basistariff will cost around 700€/month.


----------



## ALKB

*Sunshine* said:


> The criteria for undue hardship under 32 Abs 2 AufenthG is extremely high and almost impossible to meet. It is not sufficient that she is a widow and wants to accompany her son.
> 
> Furthermore, health insurance in the Basistariff will cost around 700€/month.


I agree. "She doesn't want to live alone" won't fly as a reason.

As the OP is not exactly forthcoming with details and it would be an application outside of the rules anyhow, the only people to advise him are in the Consular Section of the German Embassy.

Hence my suggestion to consider staying put or only applying for jobs in countries that clearly and routinely consider parents of adult children as their dependents for immigration purposes.

I seem to remember that the USA is such a country but am not certain.

EDIT: A quick search of BlueCard rules shows that only Italy and to some extend Luxemburg allow parents as dependents under BlueCard, so that could be a better destination.


----------



## SmartPhone

Thank you for your replies.

Can she apply for Tourist VISA for 3 Months every year? So she can be with me for 3 months every year..


----------



## ALKB

SmartPhone said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> Can she apply for Tourist VISA for 3 Months every year? So she can be with me for 3 months every year..


Of course she can apply.

Whether it will be issued is not guaranteed, as with all visa applications.


----------

